# Ridgid MS1290LZA & MS-UV Mobile base



## a1Jim

It looks like a wonderful set up ,thanks for the review


----------



## BritBoxmaker

Good review my friend. Those Frued blades are good, aren't they?


----------



## GaryC

Good looking setup. Is the height an issue?


----------



## Sawdust4Blood

I have one of these (the MS-UV mobile base that is) as well but I use mine as a mobile base for my DW734 planer. It works great for that chore as well. It gives me a mobile but stable base that doesn't eat a huge footprint when stored and the large wheels roll easily as you point out. Even the side support rollers make great extended in/out feed support.


----------



## patron

i've been thinking in this direction for a while ,
thanks for the review ,
it is good to hear how it really works .

glad it makes it easier for you to work ,
a plus for all of us too .


----------



## Juansnapon

I have one of the older MS-UV mobile base when they first came out and its on my Makita 10" sliding miter saw. Makes it easy to store and to use. I love it as well the only problem is that the shocks aren't working as well and many times it dose not lock unless I lock it into position. It used to be automatic locking, but other than that everything still works great.


----------



## Rob200

you got to love it if it fits the chair


----------



## b2rtch

I bought a Grizzly stand for my saw. It is OK but not great.
I would not recommend it.
I saw the Ridgid stand last week at my local HD, it is quite a bit more expensive but it is also more substantial, a better stand


----------



## aimlesscat

I use the same stand with my DeWalt DW718 and I have to agree that it has been a great setup. My only complaint is that the MS-UV is pretty heavy at close to 100lbs. It keeps my garage neat but I'm not sure that I would want to load it into a truck everyday.


----------



## ChrisForthofer

I also have one of these and I also love it. Had to drill my own holes to mount my saw but that was a very minor gripe. Gald you like yours


----------



## davidmicraig

I I have been eyeing this stand for awhile. I have a vision of my shop being almost completely mobile (bench included) someday due to space issues. This stand looked versatile and well made. Thank you for the confirmation with your review.

David


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Rand,

Great review on this stand.

Lee


----------



## Fallon

I have the stand & it works great. Haven't used it terribly recently, but if I remember the legs without the wheels on them were a touch wobbly. Only one of the 2 sides for the non-wheeled legs had a locking mechanism on them relying on the fact it was attached to the leg that locked to stabilize it. That leads to some slop, but not too bad.

It holds the saw well, but with the saw hanging off of the frame, it's not the most space efficient position to store. Not sure how it could be done better really, but have been annoyed trying to squeeze everything into my undersized shop a few times.

I'd give a solid 4 out of 5 & definitely recommend it.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Gary, The height is not that much of a problem. Everything is right at eye level.
Mario, Everything is standard out of the box. I roll it out everyday and bring it in every night.
David C,I would encourage you to get one. My whole shop is on mobile bases except the router table.
Lee, now all I need is one of your in feed units to be setup right.
Fallon, When I'm in the shop, it is tight with everything inside, but I usually set up on the drive for the space I need. Rand


----------



## georges87

Great review… Keep up the great work…


----------

